# to remove a stain for something



## Serrand

Hello,

I would like to say : "... so that you remove the (moral) stain for the (coming) rites" in a sentence like "Pericles brought this so that you remove the (moral) stain for the (coming) rites"

Could I say using "εν όψει" :

"να αποσύρεις την κηλίδα εν όψει των τελετών"

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Acestor

Hi. One approach is to play around with this wording:
... για να εξαλειφθεί το (ηθικό) στίγμα που συνδέεται με τις (προσεχείς) τελετές


----------



## velisarius

Do you mean that the moral stain should be removed in preparation for the coming rites, Serrand?


----------



## Acestor

Good question. I'd forgotten the "εν όψει" part of the original question.


----------



## Serrand

velisarius said:


> Do you mean that the moral stain should be removed in preparation for the coming rites, Serrand?



Exactly, I would like to say "in preparation for the coming rites". That is why I used "εν όψει".


----------



## ireney

It depends.
"  to remove the (moral) stain for the (coming) rites"
Να εξαλειφθεί/απαλειφθεί το (ηθικό) στιγμα από τις (επερχόμενες/μελλοντικές/future) (επικείμενες/προσεχείς/coming up in the near future) τελετές"
This would mean that the rites have the stain.
"το στίγμα για χάρη των.." would mean that the stain is removed for the sole reason that the coming rites can be performed stain-free


"to remove the stain in preparation for the coming rites"
"...το στίγμα ως προετοιμασία για τις τελετές" (as in, you cannot perform the rites if there's a stain"

In view of the upcoming rites
"... το στίγμα εν όψει των [...] τελετών"


Haven't finished my coffee yet so I can't come up with any other alternatives


----------



## Perseas

Serrand said:


> ... *for* the (coming) rites"


"ενόψει + gen" of course works  but why not just saying "... *για* τις επερχόμενες/προσεχείς τελετές" ?


----------



## sotos

... το στίγμα *εν όψει των (επερχόμενων)* τελετών, sounds best. The word επερχόμενων or  προσεχών may be used if this is not obvious from the context.


----------



## Serrand

Thank you very much for your answers.

I noticed two points:

1) You used "το στίγμα" instead of "η κηλίδα". Isn't that possible to use "η κηλίδα" in that context ? Why ?

2) You replaced "να αποσύρεις" by "Να εξαλειφθεί/απαλειφθεί το στιγμα" Why "αποσύρω" doesn't work here ?


----------



## Perseas

"αποσύρω" is "to withdraw". I don't know if "withdraw" would fit in the English sentence, I guess not.
"ηθικό στίγμα" is sort of fixed phrase. Anyway, κηλίδα would be an alternative in my opinion.


----------

